# What would make a fish loose its colour



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a heavily pg guppie who is red/orange. got up this morning and shes lost all her colour. Bit confused.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

*color change*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

As warmouth suggested, many things cause fish to change color. For example, when I didn't dechlorinate my water one time, my neon tetras all turned white. The first day I had my cichlids in their new tank, they all turned dark purple. Some of the neon tetras even turn whitish at night.

Typically, fish turning colors is not a good thing. Try to figure out what is causing it, and fix it.


----------

